# Bathtub Spout Leaks Behind Spout (pics)



## wallix

Hello! I am in the process of trying to (learn to) fix some odds and ends around the house on my own. I had a leaking shower head that I was able to fix on my own, but this issue I am not so sure about.

Whenever I pull the the stopper on the bathtub spout to activate the shower, water starts coming out _behind_ the spout (The shower still works, though). The stopper itself seems to work fine, though, as no water comes out of the spout at all in the front when activated. It's only where the back of the spout meets the wall. As you can see in the pics, the caulk is dried and cracking off. I see that there is no set screw, so I assume that this spout unscrews.

Is it a matter of just taking the spout off, cleaning off the old caulk and resealing where it meets the wall? Or is there more to it? For some reason, I feel like if I seal it off that pressure will build up in the spout itself and it will leak through the wall.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

*Edit* I also wanted to add that the water definitely comes from the front of the spout-side and then trickles out the back. The water isn't coming from the wall-side.


----------



## inspectorD

Something broke behind the spout is what happened. Try to twist it out , it will unscrew...lefty loosy...righty tighty.
The problem is it has become loose at the threads, or it has cracked.
Don't use it till you fix it. 

Is there somewhere to make an access from the back to see it better?


----------



## wallix

Do you think the whole spout is shot then? Like I said, the shower works fine when I pull the stop.


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Wallix:
No, the spout is not necessarily shot. However, there should not be any water in the larger part of the spout behind the point where the shower diverter is lifted. InspectorD is correct.
If you take the spout off, you will see a 1/2" pipe sticking out of the wall. You need to check that pipe for possible cracks, turn the water on gently, put your hand over the end of the pipe (which diverts the water to the shower head) and see if any water leaks out of the pipe, put new teflon tape on the fitting at the end and reinstall the spout.
Glenn


----------



## wallix

glennjanie said:


> Welcome Wallix:
> No, the spout is not necessarily shot. However, there should not be any water in the larger part of the spout behind the point where the shower diverter is lifted. InspectorD is correct.
> If you take the spout off, you will see a 1/2" pipe sticking out of the wall. You need to check that pipe for possible cracks, turn the water on gently, put your hand over the end of the pipe (which diverts the water to the shower head) and see if any water leaks out of the pipe, put new teflon tape on the fitting at the end and reinstall the spout.
> Glenn



Thanks. I will give it a shot tomorrow night.


----------



## majakdragon

I am guessing that when you remove the spout, you will find that the female threads that screw onto the water pipe will be cracked. Many low end spouts are made of pot metal. These are easily cracked if any pressure (such as someone using it as a handle to stand up) is put on the end. When used for the tub, there is no back pressure on the water so it flows fine with no leaks. When the diverter is closed for showering, water is forced a different direction (back towards the wall) and the threads leak. Be sure to let us know what you find.


----------



## wallix

Well, it didn't go as planned. I went out and bought a, "Universal" spout...but it wasn't very universal. The pipe that comes out of my wall has this collar-looking bulge around it with a rubber-ring that prevented the spout from going on. 

What should I be looking for to replace the spout because obviously it's not universal. I didn't know there was a rubber ring on there, too. Could that be the problem?

*Edit* Has anyone seen that style of pipe before?


----------



## Square Eye

That adapter works with a specific brand of tub spout. It should unscrew just like the spout did, Then you can get the correct length pipe in there to hold the new spout in the correct position


----------



## wallix

Square Eye said:


> That adapter works with a specific brand of tub spout. It should unscrew just like the spout did, Then you can get the correct length pipe in there to hold the new spout in the correct position



I tried turning it and it's not going anywhere. It appears to be welded on or something. The spout itself says, "Masco 32192" on the bottom. Unfortunately, Google isn't helping me this time in terms of finding a replacement spout.


----------



## majakdragon

Nothing like I have ever seen before. Click on the link below for a list of phone numbers and e-mail addresses for this company. Hope it helps.

http://www.masco.com/contacts/index.html


----------



## Square Eye

Then maybe... the O-ring needs to be replaced?


----------



## wallix

Square Eye said:


> Then maybe... the O-ring needs to be replaced?



Yup, that's my next option. I popped it off this morning and will head to Lowe's to see if I can find a new one. 

If this doesn't work I don't know what I'm going to do. I imagine I may have to have to pay someone to cut that pipe off and make it, "Normal". Why the heck is that stupid collar thing on there anyway? You'd think they would want to keep things nice and simple. The guest bathroom has the same spout/setup and it works wonderfully. Not sure why this one just disintegrated.


----------



## Square Eye

Make sure the mating surface inside the spout where the o-ring seals is clean and isn't cracked or eroded. It should be good and smooth to get a proper seal


----------



## wallix

My wife (Of all people) suggested capping off the tub-spout pipe and putting the old spout on just for looks. I am totally fine with this. How hard is it to cap off a copper pipe like that?


----------



## inspectorD

how are you at soldering pipe. 
You could just as easily go to the local pluming supply store, and ask some questions first. See what you find out before you eliminate the fill.

Bring some pictures along, tell us how you make out.


----------



## handyguys

I think that spout fitting is soldered in place.

Your problem is that the O ring has failed. Take off the black rubber ring and take it to a hardware store or plumbing supply to find a replacement. Put on the new ring and reinstall the spout and you should be good to go. Its an under $1 fix and one trip to the store.

If you want a new spout then more work will be involved. If a new O ring doesn't fix it then there could be some other issues. Lets cross that bridge only if we need to. The O ring is the most likely cause of your problem.


----------



## metal head

Not to throw off subject,  But I have a very similar pipe coming out of the wall.  

  Although my problem is the Tub spout , the part that makes the shower work doesnt stay in place.  It neds a NEW spout,  However ,  I tryed to replace it with a universal spouit and it wont work due to the Very same pipe in the picture the guy posted.   

  So, did someone say that pipe is soldered?   I tryed to take it off with a wrnch bit didnt budge.      Mabey an easy out will work?   Or is it soldered?  

  I need to fix this asap, I cannot take showers!!!  Sucks . 

  Anyway if someone could walk me through on how to fix this It would save me some big bux That I cannot afford right now.


----------



## schmaidy

I am having the same issue with the EXACT brand that the other guy had posted...I was told that I needed a new faucet. The universal ones don't fit...at least the ones that had at Home Depot. I'm going to try Lowe's today and see what they have..UGH


----------



## Square Eye

http://www.faucetdepot.com/faucetdepot/ProductDetail.asp?Product=21231&AffiliateID=ChannelAdvisor&CAWELAID=47680704


----------



## kok328

Try replacing the O-ring.  It looks like there should be two O-rings on there.  Otherwise, cut yourself an access hole behind the fixture, remove the proprietary stub and sweat on a 1/2" nipple.  You should be able to use a universal spout with an O-ring in it or sweat on a threaded fitting and use that type of spout.  Hopefully, a new O-ring and some silicone grease does the trick.


----------



## chehs01

Was anyone able to buy a replacement tub spout for masco 32192? I am unable to find a matching replacement. Thanks,

John


----------



## glennjanie

Hello John:
I see what you mean. I went to Google and found you already there. I'm not familliar with the brand but most tub spouts are universal, having the shower diverter or not. Have you taken yours off and carried it down to the Home Depot, Lowe's, or the local plumbing supply house? They may be able to help.
Glenn


----------



## chehs01

I bought my tub spout to home depot and lowes and they had no clue... there were a couple of people replied to this post earlier and had similar experience. I wonder if anyone was able to find a replacement part somewhere? I tried universal ones but those are simply too small. The fitting hole of my spout is about 1 1/2 inch in diameter so the universal spout can't fit in the pipe.


----------



## inspectorD

You may need to change your line of thought. Start with checking with the older local hardware store first, I have found many obsolete parts at ours in the next town over. Then if there is no luck, go to your plumbing supply house, they will have something to fit. Call a local plumber, there has to be a supply house somewhere nearby. 
The box stores are good for discount stuff, not parts when you need them.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello all.  I just bought a Masco 32192 at Lowes yesterday.  It's in disguise as a Delta RP5834 tub spout (with a Masco 32192 sticker hidden underneath the spout).  I can't for the life of me, figure out how to install it though.  The existing copper and adapter don't match the diagram on the new spout's packaging.


----------



## triple D

It is all to often the instructions fit a broad variety of models. When you take it out of the box and look at it, can you see the difference holding it up to your old one? They may have changed design. Looks to me like you could cut off old adapter with sawzall, then sweat on a half inch coupling, with the proper length of pipe to recieve modern model spouts, that slide on with set screw underneath. I just cant believe there is no hope for repair of old unit. Good luck....


----------



## jerager

I just went through this.  The Delta RP5834 includes the adapter that is probably already on the pipe.  I just removed (unscrewed) the inner brass ring from the back of the spout, and then it threaded right onto the old adapter.


----------



## losteaglescout

Thank you, that worked.  I was unable to remove the brass adapter by hand so I bought a 1/2" threaded fitting and screwed that into it.  Then, unscrewed the fitting and adapter all at once.  I put the new o-ring on the old adapter and screwed on the new tub spout.  No leaks!


----------



## walker

I just replaced the Masco 32192 with Delta RP5836 removed the brass adapter works perfect.


----------



## MsTeacher

Hi all,

Does the Delta RP5836 or the RP5834 fit the Masco 32192


----------



## msfolly

MASCO 32192 is the same as Delta RP5834

I tried calling Masco, and they gave me Delta's Customer NO service, who told me that if it did not say 'Delta' on the faucet, it was not theirs...

Well, I went to Lowe's and bought the Delta RP5834, and guess what?  It IS the same, and even has the MASCO 32192 sticker under the spout.

All I had to do was take the brass thread out of the new one  (and the o ring), and screw it over some Teflon tape onto the old fitting.

YEAH!  

Thanks to everyone who posted here!


----------



## nex

chehs01 said:


> Was anyone able to buy a replacement tub spout for masco 32192? I am unable to find a matching replacement. Thanks,
> 
> John



I had the same problem to find the exact replacement until I noticed a hex screw on the side of the assembly on the wall that after I unscrew I removed it and left the bare 1/2" coper pipe (see my pictures nex133's Gallery). Now I will replace it with any type of bath spout that I like.


----------



## eagle2012

Have a leaking Masco 32192 also. Nex, can you tell me how to remove the spout. Can't turn the spout all the way, get's locked somehow.

Thanks so much.

Ding


----------



## John Loesch

Doing a quick search, it appears that Delta is part of the Masco corporation.  It also appears that the Delta RP5834 is a replacement for the Masco unit you have.  I would call the Delta customer service line and confirm what is the correct replacement, but this looks promising...


----------

